# Value of mature volunteer rye



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought an old place that had been pretty much neglected other than once a year bush hogging and some limited hay cutting without the benefit of fertilizer. Got fences built and started liming. This spring I have an abundant crop of volunteer rye. Hoped to cut and bale it before it went to seed, but weather didn't cooperate. Now, its going to seed and needs to be cut so summer grasses can start. Have been advised to go ahead and cut and bale. Still green but steemy and going to seed. Does anyone know what nutrient value it might still have. Location, north central Mississippi.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

little better than straw. Protein in the 6 to 8% range, digestibility in the 50% range. Better than endophyte fescue and snowballs for beef cows.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Seed heads have some value as today I saw a sounder of feral hogs grazing on the green heads of seeded rye on our place.


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think both you fellows are right. Still, I need to get it off so the summer grass can come along. Believe it or not, a fellow told me yesterday that he would buy all I could bale @ $13/bale (4x5 bales). I can hardly believe what some folks will feed their cattle if it's "cheap enough". That said, is anyone having luck baling spring rye grass before it seeds out. Looks like I'll only be able to do it with a really dry spring.


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! I live in the cusp of East Texas and Central Texas. Last year, where I live, would have been a good time to bale rye and winter-type grasses in about April. We had a couple of stretches of good weather to cut, cure, and bale. This year is completely differenct. It has been way to dry! People raise rye grasses for cattle to eat until Spring green-up. Most pastures and hay meadows have been bare of grasses for a while now. However, there was about an inch of so of rain the other day with a forecast of more to come in a few days. May get a cutting of coastal bermuda hay in early June 2011. Always, Gene


----------



## tommystunes (May 26, 2010)

I have fed it for years. As far as what people will feed their cows, a cows rumen is designed to convert cellulose to energy.If you have roughage (cellulose) you can supplement protein to winter a cow.
It is better to get it off the meadow while it is still green,it will turn in a week or so, then it is just straw and cattle will cull it bad.If you can cut soon you might be surprised how it will test. I have tested it at 10 and 12 percent protein.


----------



## troyplan (Jan 26, 2011)

Tommytunes,

Thanks for the info. I have baled about all I can get without getting straw as it's really beginning to go to seed. Have about 70 bales and look forward to getting a nutrient test. I'll post the report when it gets back. It baled better than I expected with no trouble getting moisture down below 16% though I did use a tedder. What I read is that you don't want to give hay below 8% protein because it sits in the rumen too long and cuts down how much a cow can eat. If I get the 10% protein you got, I'll plan on a lot more rye hay next year. Troyplan


----------

